
How Millennials Killed J Crew - pencilpup223
https://www.nylon.com/articles/why-did-j-crew-die-millennials
======
themoat
Don't these types of articles just have clickbait titles to get Millennials to
comment in outrage at being called millennials?

J Crew "killed" J Crew by not adapting to the consumer right?

